# Fischer verurteilt: Schmuggel von Aalen für 62,5 Millionen Euro



## Floriho (11. März 2020)

62,5 Millionen+ vom Aussterben bedrohte Tierart, zwei Jahre auf Bewährung - lächerlich


----------



## Blueser (11. März 2020)

Kein Wunder, dass bei uns in den Flüssen kaum noch Aal ankommt. Das ist aber mit Sicherheit nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Der Speisezettel mancher Leute in Asien ist schon sehr befremdlich, Flughunde und Glasaale sind da noch die gemäßigten "Leckerbissen" ...


----------



## Flussmonster92 (11. März 2020)

Unglaublich was die Profitgier mit unserer Tier- und Pflanzenwelt anrichtet und solch geringe Strafmaße senden das absolut falsche Signal an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. März 2020)

Ja, Geld regiert eben die Welt!  So eine milde Strafe schreckt keinen Glasaalschmuggler davon ab, sein Handeln und Tun zukünftig sein zu lassen... 

Schlägt man in diesem Millionengeschäft der Hydra einen Kopf ab, wachsen sofort 2 neue Köpfe nach! 

Man sollte irgendwie die Nachfrage auf dem asiatischen Markt durch verschärfte Gesetzgebung zusammenbrechen lassen oder stark abschwächen, so daß sich Schmuggel mit Glasaalen finanziell nicht mehr lohnt... 
Solange es aber in Asien korrupte Behörden(vertreter) und Politiker gibt, von denen zum Schutz gefährdeter Tierarten nichts außer heißer Luft zu erwarten ist, geht der Schmuggel mit Glasaalen  unvermindert weiter...und die Steigaale werden in Europa (Deutschland) immer weniger. 
Ein Fangverbot bzw. - limits werden dann immer wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Mescalero (11. März 2020)

Ja, selbst eine lebenslange Haftstrafe wäre nicht so abschreckend, dass es den Schmuggel verhindern würde. 
Man muss ja nur mal nach Süd- oder Ostafrika schauen, die Wilderer dort laufen Gefahr, selbst über den Haufen geschossen zu werden. Trotzdem gibt es da keinen Fachkräftemangel - es wird einfach viel zu viel Geld damit verdient.


----------



## daci7 (11. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, selbst eine lebenslange Haftstrafe wäre nicht so abschreckend, dass es den Schmuggel verhindern würde.
> Man muss ja nur mal nach Süd- oder Ostafrika schauen, die Wilderer dort laufen Gefahr, selbst über den Haufen geschossen zu werden. Trotzdem gibt es da keinen Fachkräftemangel - es wird einfach viel zu viel Geld damit verdient.


Es ist ja schon noch eine andere Motivation die Familie irgendwie mit allen Mitteln "am kacken zu halten" wie es teilweisr in Afrika der Fall ist - oder nen zusätzlichen schnellen Taler zu machen.
Btw muss ich sagen, dass es schon ironisch ist (und ich mir dabei immer blöd vorkommen) als Vertreter einer Industrination, die ihre kompletten Naturressourcen vollkommen runtergewirtschaftet hat, mit dem Finger auf dritte Welt Länder zu zeigen und denen zu erklären, dass sie doch bitte den Regenwald schonen müssen und heimische Tierarten erhalten sollen...
"IHR MÜSST EUCH AN REGELN HALTEN, DIE WIR NIE KANNTEN!"


----------



## trawar (11. März 2020)

Danke gut geschrieben.


----------



## fishhawk (11. März 2020)

Hallo,

zwei Jahre auf Bewährung, na gut.

Aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin, stehen die finanziellen Folgen für ihn noch aus.

Für soviel Kohle würden sonst manche auch freiwillig zwei Jahre in den Knast gehen.


----------



## Mescalero (11. März 2020)

@daci7 
Natürlich ist die Motivation eine andere. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind die Piraten am Horn, hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem Tierschutz zu tun aber es verdeutlicht, dass jedes Risiko eingegangen wird. Vorrangig um etwas zu Essen auf dem Tisch zu haben. Wenn es wie bei den Aalen nicht ums Überleben sondern nur um die schnelle Mark geht, ist das nicht nur kriminell sondern perfide.

Übrigens habe ich nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden gezeigt, nur Fakten geschildert. Vielmehr habe ich meinem Vorposter zugestimmt, dass man nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen kann, das wird nichts am Problem ändern. Der Markt muss verschwinden, dann wird auch nicht mehr geschmuggelt (oder gewildert). Und wenn die Somalier und Eritreaer vernünftig für ihren Kaffee entlohnt würden, müssten sie keine Schiffe kapern. 
Ich kaufe Fair Trade btw, auch wenn das nur ein winziges Tröpfchen auf den heißen Stein ist.


----------



## porbeagle (11. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @daci7
> Natürlich ist die Motivation eine andere. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind die Piraten am Horn, hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem Tierschutz zu tun aber es verdeutlicht, dass jedes Risiko eingegangen wird. Vorrangig um etwas zu Essen auf dem Tisch zu haben. Wenn es wie bei den Aalen nicht ums Überleben sondern nur um die schnelle Mark geht, ist das nicht nur kriminell sondern perfide.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden gezeigt, nur Fakten geschildert. Vielmehr habe ich meinem Vorposter zugestimmt, dass man nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen kann, das wird nichts am Problem ändern. Der Markt muss verschwinden, dann wird auch nicht mehr geschmuggelt (oder gewildert). Und wenn die Somalier und Eritreaer vernünftig für ihren Kaffee entlohnt würden, müssten sie keine Schiffe kapern.
> Ich kaufe Fair Trade btw, auch wenn das nur ein winziges Tröpfchen auf den heißen Stein ist.



Der Pirat in Somalia macht mehr Knete als die meisten von uns die ehrlich arbeiten gehen. 
Die Zeiten das die Fischer Ihre Fanggründe verteidigt haben sind schon Zeit Jahren vorbei.
Die Erpressen Millionen pro gekapertes Schiff. Die haben bei allen großen Reedereien und Schiffsversicherern 
Ihre Spione hocken. 
Glaub doch nicht die Fahren auf gut Glück da rum. Die Wissen genau welcher Pott mit welcher Ladung wann kommt.

Ich war bei der Marine und durfte mich mit dem Thema etwas auseinander setzen,
da kamen ab und zu mal ein paar Zahlen raus wenn welche Verhaftet  und vernommen wurden.
Zb. der erste der das Schiff ''Stürmt'' trägt ja auch das größte Risiko das was passiert der liegt bei +/- 100.000 Dollar.
Steuerfrei versteht sich  pro Kutter.
Google mal ''Samho Dream'' wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe wurden um die 10-12 Mio dafür bezahlt.


----------



## daci7 (11. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @daci7
> Natürlich ist die Motivation eine andere. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind die Piraten am Horn, hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem Tierschutz zu tun aber es verdeutlicht, dass jedes Risiko eingegangen wird. Vorrangig um etwas zu Essen auf dem Tisch zu haben. Wenn es wie bei den Aalen nicht ums Überleben sondern nur um die schnelle Mark geht, ist das nicht nur kriminell sondern perfide.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden gezeigt, nur Fakten geschildert. Vielmehr habe ich meinem Vorposter zugestimmt, dass man nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen kann, das wird nichts am Problem ändern. Der Markt muss verschwinden, dann wird auch nicht mehr geschmuggelt (oder gewildert). Und wenn die Somalier und Eritreaer vernünftig für ihren Kaffee entlohnt würden, müssten sie keine Schiffe kapern.
> Ich kaufe Fair Trade btw, auch wenn das nur ein winziges Tröpfchen auf den heißen Stein ist.


Entschuldige, dass ich deinen Beitrag dazu genutzt habe mein Statement zu bringen - das sollte tatsächlich nicht auf dich gemünzt sein. Deshalb schrieb ich ja, dass ICH mir dabei blöd vorkomme - ich erwische mich nämlich nich allzu selten bei solchen Kommentaren und Gedanken.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. März 2020)

Mann sollte wissen, ob die 62,5 Mio. das der Verkaufswert in China ist, oder das was er bekommen hat? Und ob die Menge in einem Jahr oder über wieviel Jahre gefangen wurde.
Das sind 62,5 To. Glasaale, wenn man den VK in China rechnet. und vermutlich mehr als das doppelte an Gewicht, wenn man den VK des Fischer rechnet.   
Die Tonnage würde wie lange für den Besatz in D reichen?


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2020)

Pech gehabt - erwischt worden - er hat nur das getan was fast alle tun - sich einen
Wohlstand zu schaffen - die einen habe das " Recht " ??? die Umwelt und die 
Natur zu  ändern und im schlimmste Fall für Ihren Gewinn zu zerstören.
Denkt mal darüber nach - denn sind wir wirklich besser ?
Schon der Besatz mit Fischen ( die wir gern angeln möchten ) in natürliche Gewässer zu setzen
wo sie nicht vorkommen ????
Das Unheilwort heißt einfach  " ICH WILL "


----------



## crisis (12. März 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Brite, der für einen (wahrscheinlich) Warenwert von 62,5 mio. € Aale nach China schmuggelt, dies nicht tut, um das Überleben seiner Familie zu sichern. Also kann man hier wohl getrost den Zeigefinger erheben und hoffen, dass zu den lächerlichen 2 Jahren auf Bewährung deutlich empfindlichere Geldstrafen kommen. Was wir Angler, die sich darüber echauffieren, uns aber gefallen lassen müssen ist die Frage, warum viele von uns trotzdem noch einem Tier auf der roten Liste nachstellen. Ich selbst verstehe es tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2020)

Hallo,



crisis schrieb:


> Was wir Angler, die sich darüber echauffieren, uns aber gefallen lassen müssen ist die Frage, warum viele von uns trotzdem noch einem Tier auf der roten Liste nachstellen. Ich selbst verstehe es tatsächlich nicht.



Obwohl ich selber schon seit über 25 Jahren nicht mehr auf Aal angle, mache ich da keinem einen Vorwurf, der es tut.

Wenn das erlaubt ist, halte ich es auch für legitim es tun.

Das wäre dann Sache der Gewässerbewirtschafter oder Fischereibehörden entsprechende Schutzvorschriften zu erlassen.

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass sich viele zwar über den Glasaalschmuggel echauffieren, aber scheinbar nichts dabei finden, wenn  Aale stattdessen in Gewässer besetzt werden, wo sie entweder gar nicht oder nur unter extremsten Verlustraten wieder Richtung Sargassosee abwandern können. 

Auch diese Aale werden ja dem Reproduktionszyklus entzogen.


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2020)

vor einiger Zeit im TV gesehen - über die Fischerei in der Weser - wenn die Zeit
des Abwandern der Aale gekommen ist wird der Fluß regelrecht abgesperrt 
die Fischer selbst nennen es " die Nacht der langen Messer " nach ihrer Aussage erzielen sie 
in der kurzen Zeit 90% ihres Jahreseinkommens .
Im Gegenzug werden die immer weniger werdenden Glasaale abgefischt um in
" Farmen" zu Satzaalen gezogen werden um sie in Gewässer umzusetzen wo sie auch nur 
vermarktet werden sollen . Wenn ich Aalangler wäre hätte ich mit Sicherheit kein
schlechtes Gewissen - meine Beifänge verschenke ich - nix mit zurücksetzen .
Mein größter Blankaal wog gerade mal 600 g - der größte Aal aus gleichem 
Gewässer 2,5 Kg - ein Abwandern von dort ist unmöglich .


----------



## crisis (16. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass sich viele zwar über den Glasaalschmuggel echauffieren, aber scheinbar nichts dabei finden, wenn  Aale stattdessen in Gewässer besetzt werden, wo sie entweder gar nicht oder nur unter extremsten Verlustraten wieder Richtung Sargassosee abwandern können.
> 
> Auch diese Aale werden ja dem Reproduktionszyklus entzogen.



Sehe ich genau so. Die beste Methode wurde in einem Beitrag beschrieben, den ich leider nicht wiederfinde. Satt Aale für die eigenen vom Meer weit entfernten Gewässer zu kaufen stiftet man diese für einen Besatz in Nord- und Ostsee, wo einige auch verbleiben würden. Dort ist deren Überlebensrate um ein Vielfaches höher, da sie keine Kraftwerksturbinen passieren müssen und im Salzwasser wesentlich weniger anfällig für Wurmbefall wären.

Soweit wird es aber wohl nicht kommen. Wenn ich den Vorschlag bei uns im Verein mache brauche ich danach mindestens einen Bodyguard.


----------

